# Coffee shops Edinburgh/Glasgow/Stirling



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hiya, I'll be travelling to Edinburgh, Glasgow and Stirling over the next month or so and wondered if anyone has any recommendations for decent coffee shops please. I've had a look for previous posts but I can't find anything up to date.

Thank you.


----------



## natdev34 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi. Quite a few options in Edinburgh so depends which part you'll be in? My personal favourite is Fortitude Coffee on York Place. 
For Stirling, there is Unorthodox Roasters. Although I've not been to the Stirling one I have been to their Kinross cafe many times and if the Stirling one is as good then I highly recommend. Like Fortitude they roast their own coffee. 
Not that clued up on Glasgow unfortunately but hope to be soon


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hi there,

East Coffee Company is my favourite coffee shop in Glasgow and Andina which is close by is lovely. They are located in Glasgow's East end. Moving into the city centre, as you can imagine is dominated by chains but there a few good independent shops such as Spitfire. West end you will find loads of coffee shops and very good ones at that. My personal favourite in that area is Absolute roasters.

I hope you have a great time in Glasgow.


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Brilliant, thanks for the suggestions. It's nice to try new places and I prefer to support small businesses. Hopefully I can pick up some nice beans from one of them too.

Thanks again.


----------



## JWhittaker (Apr 13, 2018)

Room & Rumours in the Waverly arches in Edinburgh is very good. As a bonus they also make some very nice doughnuts and cinnamon buns.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All started here in Glasgow, rotating roasters, good cakes and food.


----------



## ddwaltz90 (Sep 13, 2021)

BAM Glasgow has got to be the most nostalgic spot I've been to. Not sure how long it has been in that spot but I admire the vibe and furniture choice. It's like I'm in a Friends set. Their mid-century furniture inside is just so elegant and their outside patio downstairs has great outdoor pieces too. It doesn't have any extra bells or whistles, which makes it not go out of style. 

Plus, the lines are clean and modern. Here are some of the photos that will def urge you to visit.


----------



## Kyllini (May 23, 2021)

Edinburgh for me personally is
Milkman
Coffee Lab
Room and Rumours

Glasgow I haven't tried too much but I really like
Laboratorio Espresso
I also enjoyed Spitfire Espresso.


----------

